# make: *** No rule to make target `menuconfig'.  [solved]

## h2sammo

```
 MW20-PPL2106U01 linux # make xconfig

make: *** No rule to make target `xconfig'.  Stop.

MW20-PPL2106U01 linux # make menuconfig

make: *** No rule to make target `menuconfig'.  Stop.

MW20-PPL2106U01 linux # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r6 *

  [2]   linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r8

```

help...?Last edited by h2sammo on Tue Nov 17, 2009 10:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## disi

Sometimes an emerge --depclean removes sources but leaves the folder. I never used eselect, maybe it doesn't see it?

```
ls -l /usr/src
```

should show exactly which one is used

copy your .config somewhere save, then delete the folder and reemerge the kernel sources...

----------

## h2sammo

```
 MW20-PPL2106U01 linux # ls -l /usr/src

total 8

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Nov 17 10:52 linux -> linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Nov 10 08:33 linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 Nov  5 12:56 linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r8

```

----------

## disi

```
cd /usr/src

unlink linux

cp linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r6/.config .

rm -r linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r6

emerge =sys-devel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6

ln -s linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r6 linux

cd /usr/src/linux

cp ../.config .

make menuconfig

```

----------

## h2sammo

```
 MW20-PPL2106U01 linux # make xconfig

  CHECK   qt

*

* Unable to find the QT3 installation. Please make sure that

* the QT3 development package is correctly installed and

* either install pkg-config or set the QTDIR environment

* variable to the correct location.

*

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `scripts/kconfig/.tmp_qtcheck', needed by `scripts/kconfig/qconf.o'.  Stop.

make: *** [xconfig] Error 2

```

----------

## pilla

Do you have qt3 in your system? Anyway, try the "make menuconfig" method instead.

----------

## h2sammo

i dont know how and why it asked for it but i emerge qt and xconfig works now. thank you

----------

